# Wieso sind die Grafikkarten so teuer?



## KastenBier (21. August 2017)

siehe Titel

Eine GTX 1070 kostet mindestens 430€. Die 1060 mit 6 GB mindestens 300€.

Die Karten sind schon seit mehr als einem Jahr auf dem Markt. Vor 2-3 Jahren zahlte man für eine GTX 770/970 doch niemals mehr als 330€. Ich bin schockiert, da ich überlegt hatte eventuell. von meiner 960 2GB aufzurüsten.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. August 2017)

Sag' jetzt nicht, dass das Thema "Mining" an dir komplett vorbei gegangen ist...


----------



## tsd560ti (22. August 2017)

Kannst froh sein, dass der Euro/Dollar Kurs wieder ins Lot gerät, das war Frühjahr '15 schon der Beginn höherer Preise   (siehe Geizhals,  z.B. Powercolor R9 290 PCS+)


Ansonsten hilft aktuell nur gebraucht kaufen, aber stärkeres als ne 960 gibts aktuell nur  überteuert.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. August 2017)

Unabhängig vom Mining, hat Nvidia die Graffikkarten zu ziemlich hohen Preisen auf den Markt gebracht. Die GTX 970 hat man oft schon um die 300€ bekommen. War dort die GTX 1070 jemals schon anzutreffen?


----------



## KonterSchock (22. August 2017)

mittlerweile sollte man sich auch nebenbei im gebraucht markt umschauen, das beste Geschäft ist wenn man  am ende des Tages beruhigt schlafen gehen kann, bei neukauf kann es gut verkommen das man die ersten Nächte hungrig ins bett geht.

zuletzt wo es mir selbst passier ist, war noch eine (ati radeon x1950 xtx) da hab ich meine letzten scheine ausgegeben die ich hatte, und hab 21 tage kein geld gehabt und hab mich ins kleinste loch verkrochen, Gott sei dank hatte ich Age of empieres2 was mich am leben hielt hahah von wegen Bürostuhl, da hatte ich eine Couch nur für mich allein, ab und zu dann doch noch mal xbox "ninja Gaiden first version" man war die göttlich freunde kamen ab und zu, und haben nette tage gemacht, heute ist alles anders geworden, Technik von feinsten aussage auf keinsten! auch kein wunder spiele lassen auf sich warten!


----------



## Acandri (22. August 2017)

KastenBier schrieb:


> siehe Titel
> 
> Eine GTX 1070 kostet mindestens 430€. Die 1060 mit 6 GB mindestens 300€.
> 
> Die Karten sind schon seit mehr als einem Jahr auf dem Markt. Vor 2-3 Jahren zahlte man für eine GTX 770/970 doch niemals mehr als 330€. Ich bin schockiert, da ich überlegt hatte eventuell. von meiner 960 2GB aufzurüsten.



RX 480/580 waren vor dem Mining-Boom ab 240€ zu haben. 
Die GTX 1060 gab es auch schon ab 260€.

Aber dank den netten Minern sind die Preise explodiert und einige Karten, besonders die RX fast nicht zu bekommen.

Generell lohnt sich aber auch das schauen zu den Nachbarn. Gab letzte Woche z.B. die GTX 1070 Sea Hawk EK X für 380 Pfund (~410€ zu dem Zeitpunkt). Wurde aber am Montag auf 480 Pfund angehoben^^


----------



## IICARUS (22. August 2017)

Im Grunde sind es nicht die Minern sondern die Händler die den Umstand der höheren Nachfrage ausnutzen.


----------



## Cinnayum (22. August 2017)

Du kannst die Karten nicht vergleichen.

Die GTX 770 war spät im Lebenszyklus von Kepler eine Wiederveröffentlichung der 680. Dazu müsstest du auch eine 4GB Variante zum Vergleich hernehmen. Die waren damals auch teurer.
Die 970 konnte sich wegen ihrer Skandälchen nie wirklich Preiseskapaden leisten. Noch dazu gab es von AMD vergleichbare Leistung zum vergleichbaren Preis. Beides fehlt bei der 1070.

Diese wiederum bietet GTX 980 Ti-Leistung um 200€ günstiger als eben diese im Frühjahr 2016 noch gekostet hat.
Die 1060 6GB wiederum liegt exakt auf Augenhöhe mit der 980, und wieder 200€ günstiger als vor einem Jahr.

Die sind teurer, als die letzten Karten mit dieser Nummer, ja. Aber im großen und ganzen auf den richtigen Preispunkt gelandet, was der Markt so hergibt.

Die Preise etwa einer 470 / 460 2GB (als große Variante) oder der 270 / 260-216 waren auch nicht billiger. (noch dazu mit mittlerweile 10% Inflation gerechnet sogar ne Ecke teurer)

Und tut doch nicht so, als müsstet ihr wegen ner Grafikkarte, die man einmal pro 2-3 Jahre wechselt, Hunger leiden also bitte.
Jeder hier gibt vermutlich das Vielfache für die Karre aus und die wird an weniger Stunden pro Tag genutzt...


----------



## Zeiss (22. August 2017)

Was wäre jetzt denn eine Karte mit dem guten P/L-Verhältnis (gebraucht)? NVidia versteht sich.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. August 2017)

Eigentlich die ganze Altware, die weder zum Minen taugt, noch als Alternativlösung zu einer RX480/580 herhalten kann.   
Das wäre dann alles bis zur GTX960/780 (3GB) /680.   
->  Alles was Strom säuft und nen kleinen Speicher hat     -Mit großem Netzteil und geringen Ansprüchen an Texturen kommt man aber gut klar.

Die HD7950/70 sind auch preislich äußerst unattraktiv geworden/gewesen, da wären 70-90€ angebracht.   

Solche Angebote sind aber gut, wenn sie denn echt sind. Die Situation hat sich anscheinend etwas gebessert: Just found at #ebaykleinanzeigen*Readon HD 7950 WF3 in Hessen - Lindenfels | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. August 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was wäre jetzt denn eine Karte mit dem guten P/L-Verhältnis (gebraucht)? NVidia versteht sich.



Ich bin von meiner 7970Ghz auf eine 980Ti gewechselt (Asus Matrix). Für die 7970Ghz hab ich 70€ mehr bekommen als vor einem halben Jahr 
Fand die Ti vom P/L Verhältnis sehr gut, auch wenn sie nicht die günstigste war, dafür kühl/leise und recht viel Luft nach oben.


----------



## KastenBier (23. August 2017)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Und tut doch nicht so, als müsstet ihr wegen ner Grafikkarte, die man einmal pro 2-3 Jahre wechselt, Hunger leiden also bitte.
> Jeder hier gibt vermutlich das Vielfache für die Karre aus und die wird an weniger Stunden pro Tag genutzt...



Wenn eine EVGA 1070 SC Gaming, innerhalb von 2 Monaten von 392€ auf 477€ im Preis steigt, dann hat es nichts mit Hungern, sondern mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun, das zu hinterfragen und nicht völlig passiv über sich ergehen zu lassen. Die Grafikkarte ist nicht plötzlich in den Produktionskosten gestiegen, sondern die Läden machen sich aufgrund der erhöhten Nachfrage die Taschen voll. Das ist für jeden ökonomisch denkenden Enduser ziemlich unbefriedigend.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2017)

Angebot und Nachfrage, so funktioniert nun mal die Wirtschaft.


----------



## KastenBier (23. August 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Angebot und Nachfrage, so funktioniert nun mal die Wirtschaft.



Klasse Antwort. Wie Angebot und Nachfrage funktionieren ist mir bereits bewusst. Dennoch lehne ich es ab so viel Geld aufgrund der Profitgier der Händler auszugeben.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2017)

Wenn du das weisst, warum dann der Thread?


----------



## KastenBier (24. August 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du das weisst, warum dann der Thread?



Da musst du nur mal etwas Eigeninitiative zeigen und den Threadtitel lesen.

Kleiner Tip: Angebot und Nachfrage war nicht die gesuchte Antwort.


----------



## IICARUS (24. August 2017)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: Angebot und Nachfrage war nicht die gesuchte Antwort.


Ist es aber, denn auch wenn das ganze durch das Mining ausgelöst wird sind es am ende die Händler die hierzu die Preise bestimmen und diese Situation für ihren eigenen Vorteil ausnutzen.


----------



## teachmeluv (24. August 2017)

Verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz. Was außer "Angebot und Nachfrage" sollte sonst der Grund sein?


----------



## KastenBier (25. August 2017)

Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass Angebot und Nachfrage nicht der Grund ist, aber als Antwort macht es mich auch nicht schlauer als vorher. Dementsprechend hätte man sich diesen selbstgefälligen und altklugen Kommentar auch sparen können.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2017)

Die Frage war, warum sind die so teuer. 
Angebot und Nachfrage ist die Antwort darauf. 
Aber anstatt mal nachzufragen warum die Nachfrage so hoch ist, blaffst du mich einfach nur an.


----------



## teachmeluv (25. August 2017)

Die Nachfrage ist aufgrund des Mining-Booms höher als vorher, also erhöht der Produzent als auch der Händler die Preise, weil die Karten dann auch gekauft werden. Die Antwort nach "Angebot und Nachfrage" lautet also: Gewinnmaximierung!

Ganz einfache Kiste. Und wenn dir die Fakten als altklug und selbstgefällige Kommentare vorkommen - woran du das auch immer interpretierst - dann schaffe dir eigene Fakten und bleib sachlich. Ansonsten zukünftig selber nachdenken.


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2017)

Da hilft nur eines (auch wenn es schwerfällt) jetzt keine Grafikkarte kaufen...

Gruß


----------



## tsd560ti (25. August 2017)

Fällt mir aktuell gar nicht so schwer,  VEGA hat mich auf der GamesCom schon nen bisschen enttäuscht. 

Lüfter auf 4900rpm gestellt und es trotzdem nicht geschafft den Samsungstand nebenan zu übertönen 
Das kann ja meine kaputte 680 besser. 



Ich dachte ja erst, das ganze Mining wäre jetzt bald schon wieder vorbei, aber ich befürchte die Preise werden sich mittelfristig so halten.    -Behelf mit Übergangskarten ist da nun wohl gefragt.


----------



## facehugger (25. August 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja erst, das ganze Mining wäre jetzt bald schon wieder vorbei, aber ich befürchte die Preise werden sich mittelfristig so halten.    -Behelf mit Übergangskarten ist da nun wohl gefragt.


Gut für diejenigen die sich schon früher "eingedeckt" haben. Man kann nun relaxt abwarten, was sich am Markt tut. Aktuell ein ganz besch... eidener Zeitpunkt um eine Pixelschubse zu kaufen, Vega ist ja jetzt auch nicht der Brüller geworden. Schade drum!

Ich hoffe zudem ebenso, das der Miningboom bald abebbt...

Gruß


----------



## KastenBier (26. August 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Und wenn dir die Fakten als altklug und selbstgefällige Kommentare vorkommen - woran du das auch immer interpretierst - dann schaffe dir eigene Fakten und bleib sachlich. Ansonsten zukünftig selber nachdenken.



Ich habe ganz sachlich gefragt, woher die hohen Preise kommen. Die Antwort "Angebot und Nachfrage, so funktioniert eben die Wirtschaft", ist im Hinblick auf die Fragestellung nicht nur wenig erklärend, sondern stellt mich auch noch als dumm dar. Diese selbstgefällige Art und Weise mit anderen Menschen umzugehen, muss ich mir dann auch nicht gefallen lassen.

Danke an alle anderen, die meine Frage nicht absichtlich falsch interpretiert haben, und mir daher auch aufschlussreiche Antworten geliefert haben


----------



## teachmeluv (26. August 2017)

Und am Ende sind alle anderen Erklärungen in dieselbe Richtung geflossen, nur dass es etwas mehr ins Detail ging. Bei einem Oligopol im Bereich der Grafikkartenhersteller besteht ein Verkäufermarkt und es gibt einen Nachfrageüberhang. Daher könnten Nvidia und AMD die Preise auch unabhängig vom Mining jederzeit höher setzen. Meine Antwort war keinesfalls überheblich gemeint.


----------

